# Agresti:"Rimpianto Calhanoglu, incomprensibile lasciarlo all'Inter"



## Tifo'o (22 Agosto 2021)

Stefano Agresti a Calciomercato.com critica la decisione del Milan nel lasciare partire Hakan.

"Non siamo abituati a parlare dopo, a risultato acquisito: troppo facile, quasi vile. E non lo facciamo nemmeno stavolta: sulla scelta del Milan di non dare la giusta importanza a Calhanoglu - poi ingaggiato dall'Inter - ci siamo espressi nel momento in cui gli eventi si sono verificati. Queste nostre opinioni non sono state prese bene da molti tifosi rossoneri, i quali hanno avuto uno strano atteggiamento nei confronti del turco: quando se n'è andato sembrava avessero perso un comprimario, un mezzo calciatore, anziché un elemento fondamentale degli splendidi dodici mesi del Milan nel periodo post-pandemia. Una presa di posizione strana, a nostro avviso, forse dettata più dalla rabbia per la sua fuga all'Inter che da un sereno giudizio tecnico.

Il comportamento dei tifosi del Milan con Calhanoglu è stato in linea con quello dei dirigenti rossoneri: pazienza, ne prenderemo uno migliore. Hanno sottovalutato, tutti, quanto questo giocatore pesasse nella squadra di Pioli, nella quale era l'uomo di equilibrio: dava qualità alla manovra offensiva e sostegno al centrocampo, ci metteva fantasia ma anche corsa e sostanza. Che i tifosi non fossero ben disposti nei suoi confronti ci sta, dopo le prime stagioni deludenti, ma com'e possibile che la società non si sia chiesta, rifiutando di dargli 5 milioni a stagione: è vero, lui chiede tanto denaro, però quanto ci costa prendere uno così forte e completo? Un errore di valutazione incomprensibile, di cui ha goduto l'Inter, attenta e pronta a approfittare dei dubbi del Milan.

Contro il Genoa, Calhanoglu ha giocato una partita splendida: un assist, un grande gol, uno forse ancora più bello annullato per un fuorigioco millimetrico di Perisic, tanto lavoro sporco per l'equilibrio della squadra. È chiaro, una partita non è sufficiente per esprimere valutazioni assolute e conclusive, però la prima sensazione trasmessa dal turco in nerazzurro è stata davvero positiva. Nel contempo, domani il Milan giocherà a Genova senza il sostituto di Calhanoglu: costano tutti troppo (ma va'...), quindi si sta aspettando lo scarto di lusso di un top club, sperando sia Isco e non uno peggiore di lui. Chissà se i tifosi rossoneri, e anche I dirigenti, continuano a essere convinti che rinunciare a Calhanoglu sia stata la scelta giusta."


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Stefano Agresti a Calciomercato.com critica la decisione del Milan nel lasciare partire Hakan.
> 
> "Non siamo abituati a parlare dopo, a risultato acquisito: troppo facile, quasi vile. E non lo facciamo nemmeno stavolta: sulla scelta del Milan di non dare la giusta importanza a Calhanoglu - poi ingaggiato dall'Inter - ci siamo espressi nel momento in cui gli eventi si sono verificati. Queste nostre opinioni non sono state prese bene da molti tifosi rossoneri, i quali hanno avuto uno strano atteggiamento nei confronti del turco: quando se n'è andato sembrava avessero perso un comprimario, un mezzo calciatore, anziché un elemento fondamentale degli splendidi dodici mesi del Milan nel periodo post-pandemia. Una presa di posizione strana, a nostro avviso, forse dettata più dalla rabbia per la sua fuga all'Inter che da un sereno giudizio tecnico.
> 
> ...


Eccoli, hanno iniziato.
Purtroppo è anche colpa nostra perchè abbiamo perso un giocatore a zero per sostituirlo con.. nessuno.


----------



## Mariolino (22 Agosto 2021)

Sinceramente, condivido tutto e confermo che l aveva detto in tempi non sospetti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Stefano Agresti a Calciomercato.com critica la decisione del Milan nel lasciare partire Hakan.
> 
> "Non siamo abituati a parlare dopo, a risultato acquisito: troppo facile, quasi vile. E non lo facciamo nemmeno stavolta: sulla scelta del Milan di non dare la giusta importanza a Calhanoglu - poi ingaggiato dall'Inter - ci siamo espressi nel momento in cui gli eventi si sono verificati. Queste nostre opinioni non sono state prese bene da molti tifosi rossoneri, i quali hanno avuto uno strano atteggiamento nei confronti del turco: quando se n'è andato sembrava avessero perso un comprimario, un mezzo calciatore, anziché un elemento fondamentale degli splendidi dodici mesi del Milan nel periodo post-pandemia. Una presa di posizione strana, a nostro avviso, forse dettata più dalla rabbia per la sua fuga all'Inter che da un sereno giudizio tecnico.
> 
> ...


Cercando di ragionare obiettivamente, anche alla luce del fatto che il sostituto del turco non è arrivato, tanto valeva tenersi lui. L'alternativa a Calhanoglu chi è attualmente? Maldini? Non hanno preso manco un esterno destro abile nel dribbling. Io mi auguro prendano almeno il sostituto del turco e dovrá essere un giocatore di valore. In caso contrario boccio totalmente questo mercato.


----------



## koti (22 Agosto 2021)

A me fregava poco di averlo perso ma davo per scontato che sarebbe arrivato uno del suo livello o migliore, ad oggi è una disfatta.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Agosto 2021)

Per il turco valgono i concetti di Donnarumma.

Abbiamo fatto un grosso passo verso di lui, lui non ne fatto neanche uno piccolo verso di noi, ognuno tragga le sue conclusioni.


----------



## Mika (22 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Stefano Agresti a Calciomercato.com critica la decisione del Milan nel lasciare partire Hakan.
> 
> "Non siamo abituati a parlare dopo, a risultato acquisito: troppo facile, quasi vile. E non lo facciamo nemmeno stavolta: sulla scelta del Milan di non dare la giusta importanza a Calhanoglu - poi ingaggiato dall'Inter - ci siamo espressi nel momento in cui gli eventi si sono verificati. Queste nostre opinioni non sono state prese bene da molti tifosi rossoneri, i quali hanno avuto uno strano atteggiamento nei confronti del turco: quando se n'è andato sembrava avessero perso un comprimario, un mezzo calciatore, anziché un elemento fondamentale degli splendidi dodici mesi del Milan nel periodo post-pandemia. Una presa di posizione strana, a nostro avviso, forse dettata più dalla rabbia per la sua fuga all'Inter che da un sereno giudizio tecnico.
> 
> ...


Il Milan non l'ha lasciato all'Inter. La conferenza prima di una partita della Turchia del turco è stata chiara "Priorità al Milan". Se poi durante l'europeo Eriksen infarta e l'Inter contatta il procuratore e quello se ne scappa per 500.000 in più, non è colpa del Milan. L'articolo del giorno dopo alle dichiarazione di Calhanoglu era in tutti i giornali "Calhanoglu, ok rinnovo ma deve migliorare, troppo incostante, tende a sparire!" Ora è un rimpianto! Ma andassero a cuculo!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il Milan non l'ha lasciato all'Inter. La conferenza prima di una partita della Turchia del turco è stata chiara "Priorità al Milan". Se poi durante l'europeo Eriksen infarta e l'Inter contatta il procuratore e quello se ne scappa per 500.000 in più, non è colpa del Milan. L'articolo del giorno dopo alle dichiarazione di Calhanoglu era in tutti i giornali "Calhanoglu, ok rinnovo ma deve migliorare, troppo incostante, tende a sparire!" Ora è un rimpianto! Ma andassero a cuculo!


Sí ma il sostituto dove sta. Se sapevano che i soldi per acquistare il sostituto non ci stavano (e credo lo sapessero), anche questa situazione è stata gestita male.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Stefano Agresti a Calciomercato.com critica la decisione del Milan nel lasciare partire Hakan.
> 
> "Non siamo abituati a parlare dopo, a risultato acquisito: troppo facile, quasi vile. E non lo facciamo nemmeno stavolta: sulla scelta del Milan di non dare la giusta importanza a Calhanoglu - poi ingaggiato dall'Inter - ci siamo espressi nel momento in cui gli eventi si sono verificati. Queste nostre opinioni non sono state prese bene da molti tifosi rossoneri, i quali hanno avuto uno strano atteggiamento nei confronti del turco: quando se n'è andato sembrava avessero perso un comprimario, un mezzo calciatore, anziché un elemento fondamentale degli splendidi dodici mesi del Milan nel periodo post-pandemia. Una presa di posizione strana, a nostro avviso, forse dettata più dalla rabbia per la sua fuga all'Inter che da un sereno giudizio tecnico.
> 
> ...


Lasciamoli parlare, tanto i nodi verranno al pettine.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Cercando di ragionare obiettivamente, anche alla luce del fatto che il sostituto del turco non è arrivato, tanto valeva tenersi lui. L'alternativa a Calhanoglu chi è attualmente? Maldini? Non hanno preso manco un esterno destro abile nel dribbling. Io mi auguro prendano almeno il sostituto del turco e dovrá essere un giocatore di valore. In caso contrario boccio totalmente questo mercato.


E' stata fatta una mera valutazione di stipendio : si è stabilito che calha non valesse quello che chiedeva ed è finita là.
Questo non vuol dire assolutamente che arriverà uno che prendeva quanto calha o uno che chiedeva quanto calha.
Non illudiamoci perchè ci facciamo male.

Discorso simile per donnarumma anche se l'omuncolo che giocava in porta andava allontanato prima perchè non idoneo umanamente.

Quello che però mi chiedo è perchè non si prova almeno a venderli per tempo questi calciatori anzichè fissare appuntamenti in sede con la stessa frequenza con cui si vedono due fidanzatini.
Per dirsi cosa poi?
Ti amo.
Anche io.
Si, ma quanto?
Assai.
Ma io di più.
Più di quanto?
Di tanto.
Ma tanto quanto?
Assai.
Ma io di più.
Più di quanto?
Tanto.


----------



## Ecthelion (22 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eccoli, hanno iniziato.
> Purtroppo è anche colpa nostra perchè abbiamo perso un giocatore a zero per sostituirlo con.. nessuno.


Calma, c'è Bernardo Silva, il supercolpo di fine mercato, è ormai fatta


----------



## Mika (22 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sí ma il sostituto dove sta. Se sapevano che i soldi per acquistare il sostituto non ci stavano (e credo lo sapessero), anche questa situazione è stata gestita male.


Io non sto parlando del sostituto ma dell'articolo a cavolo su un qualcuno che prima di andare all'inter era per tutti i media "L'inconcludente!" ora sembra Messi!


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2021)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Calma, c'è Bernardo Silva, il supercolpo di fine mercato, è ormai fatta


E' lui il mister x!!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' stata fatta una mera valutazione di stipendio : si è stabilito che calha non valesse quello che chiedeva ed è finita là.
> Questo non vuol dire assolutamente che arriverà uno che prendeva quanto calha o uno che chiedeva quanto calha.
> Non illudiamoci perchè ci facciamo male.
> 
> ...


Io penso un dirigente debba valutare in modo un pelino più pragmatico certe situazioni. Te puoi avere la schiena dritta se hai in prerequisiti per poterlo fare. Se sa già sai che il sostituto non puoi prenderlo cerchi di trovare un accordo. Se non lo trovi devi avere abbastanza competenze per trovarne uno bravo a basso costo, non puoi arrivare al 31 agosto senza un sostituto credibile dai.


----------



## rossonerosud (22 Agosto 2021)

Tanto prendiamo Bernardo Silva! No? Ah, non lo prendiamo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Stefano Agresti a Calciomercato.com critica la decisione del Milan nel lasciare partire Hakan.
> 
> "Non siamo abituati a parlare dopo, a risultato acquisito: troppo facile, quasi vile. E non lo facciamo nemmeno stavolta: sulla scelta del Milan di non dare la giusta importanza a Calhanoglu - poi ingaggiato dall'Inter - ci siamo espressi nel momento in cui gli eventi si sono verificati. Queste nostre opinioni non sono state prese bene da molti tifosi rossoneri, i quali hanno avuto uno strano atteggiamento nei confronti del turco: quando se n'è andato sembrava avessero perso un comprimario, un mezzo calciatore, anziché un elemento fondamentale degli splendidi dodici mesi del Milan nel periodo post-pandemia. Una presa di posizione strana, a nostro avviso, forse dettata più dalla rabbia per la sua fuga all'Inter che da un sereno giudizio tecnico.
> 
> ...


La cosa più ridicola è che questa storia come quella del ex99 vive di leggende completamente distaccate dalla realtà.


----------



## Mika (22 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io penso un dirigente debba valutare in modo un pelino più pragmatico certe situazioni. Te puoi avere la schiena dritta se hai in prerequisiti per poterlo fare. Se sa già sai che il sostituto non puoi prenderlo cerchi di trovare un accordo. Se non lo trovi devi avere abbastanza competenze per trovarne uno bravo a basso costo, non puoi arrivare al 31 agosto senza un sostituto credibile dai.


Immagino gli insulti che avrebbe ricevuto Maldini se avesse rinnovato a 6M il turco, il 70% del forum al turno lo insultava e c'era la frase in loop "Meno male che il kebabbaro a fine stagione se ne va aggratis, se lo rinnovano Maldini è in malafede!" Ora è colpa di Maldini che non l'ha rinnovato. Una volta i milanisti non erano isterici come gli interisti. Non c'è un topic dove non c'è un trollaggio verso la società e dirigenza e spesso anche contro i giocatori. Qualsiasi giocatore viene accostato non va bene. Vi do un consiglio, fate una colletta e comprate voi il Milan. Alla lunga è stucchevole leggere sempre i soliti commenti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io non sto parlando del sostituto ma dell'articolo a cavolo su un qualcuno che prima di andare all'inter era per tutti i media "L'inconcludente!" ora sembra Messi!


Sí ma accanirsi contro questi giornalisti non risolve nulla, perché mi spiace ma Maldini si sta rivelando incapace nel suo ruolo. Quando il Leverkusen ha perso Calhanoglu, venduto per 25 milioni al Milan, loro sapevano di avere Havertz nelle giovanili. Quando hanno perso Havertz sapevano di avere Wirtz. Allora se sai che sto benedetto Calhanoglu tentenna e a quelle condizioni non rinnova, o hai già pronto il sostituto nelle giovanili o devi sapere che avrai la necessità di andare sul mercato ad acquistarlo. Non puoi presentarti al 31 agosto dicendo: ci abbiamo provato, non ci siamo riusciti ad acquistarlo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' stata fatta una mera valutazione di stipendio : si è stabilito che calha non valesse quello che chiedeva ed è finita là.
> Questo non vuol dire assolutamente che arriverà uno che prendeva quanto calha o uno che chiedeva quanto calha.
> Non illudiamoci perchè ci facciamo male.
> 
> ...


Perché adesso gli agenti avendo capito che la commissione andando a 0 è 10 volte tanto già quando i giocatori sono a 2 anni dalla scadenza manifestano la voglia di andare in scadenza. E ovviamente non accettano il trasferimento anticipato altrimenti il giochino non riesce più. Chiaro ?


----------



## rossonerosud (22 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Immagino gli insulti che avrebbe ricevuto Maldini se avesse rinnovato a 6M il turco, il 70% del forum al turno lo insultava e c'era la frase in loop "Meno male che il kebabbaro a fine stagione se ne va aggratis, se lo rinnovano Maldini è in malafede!" Ora è colpa di Maldini che non l'ha rinnovato. Una volta i milanisti non erano isterici come gli interisti. Non c'è un topic dove non c'è un trollaggio verso la società e dirigenza e spesso anche contro i giocatori. Qualsiasi giocatore viene accostato non va bene. Vi do un consiglio, fate una colletta e comprate voi il Milan. Alla lunga è stucchevole leggere sempre i soliti commenti.


Non lo vuoi rinnovare? Perfetto, allora devi avere già pronto il sostituto, soprattutto perchè quello è il ruolo-architrave dell'intero impianto tattico di Pioli. Portarlo a scadenza e sperare che accetti l'ingaggio proposto dal Milan per mancanza di alternative è una roba da dilettanti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Immagino gli insulti che avrebbe ricevuto Maldini se avesse rinnovato a 6M il turco, il 70% del forum al turno lo insultava e c'era la frase in loop "Meno male che il kebabbaro a fine stagione se ne va aggratis, se lo rinnovano Maldini è in malafede!" Ora è colpa di Maldini che non l'ha rinnovato. Una volta i milanisti non erano isterici come gli interisti. Non c'è un topic dove non c'è un trollaggio verso la società e dirigenza e spesso anche contro i giocatori. Qualsiasi giocatore viene accostato non va bene. Vi do un consiglio, fate una colletta e comprate voi il Milan. Alla lunga è stucchevole leggere sempre i soliti commenti.


Per me è stucchevole invece incensare Maldini a priori pur dimostrandosi palesemente inadeguato al ruolo che ricopre.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché adesso gli agenti avendo capito che la commissione andando a 0 è 10 volte tanto già quando i giocatori sono a 2 anni dalla scadenza manifestano la voglia di andare in scadenza. E ovviamente non accettano il trasferimento anticipato altrimenti il giochino non riesce più. Chiaro ?


E allora la colpa è di chi permette di giocare in scadenza perchè diventa complice di questo giochino 'sporco'.
Facile non accettare il trasferimento da 'titolari' e magari pure con la fascia al braccio.

E non ci raccontiamo che un calciatore nel pieno della carriera o giovane accetterebbe due anni di tribuna, sai bene che non è possibile.
E non ci raccontiamo nemmeno che il club non può mandarlo in tribuna, sai altrettanto bene che non è vero.
Vedi caso Milik.


----------



## Mika (22 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per me è stucchevole invece incensare Maldini a priori pur dimostrandosi palesemente inadeguato al ruolo che ricopre.


Non sto incensando nessuno. Sei così certo di essere più bravo di Maldini a fare quel lavoro tanto da dargli dell'incapace, vai a Casa Milan e istruiscilo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché adesso gli agenti avendo capito che la commissione andando a 0 è 10 volte tanto già quando i giocatori sono a 2 anni dalla scadenza manifestano la voglia di andare in scadenza. E ovviamente non accettano il trasferimento anticipato altrimenti il giochino non riesce più. Chiaro ?


Peccato che l'Inter ha registrato 100 milioni di plusvalenza il che attesta l'incapacità e l'inesperienza di Maldini a trattare evidentemente. Se Marotta ci riesce e Maldini no, la deduzione è questa. Non è che se ha un passato al Milan come giocatore bisogna perdonargli tutto.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Stefano Agresti a Calciomercato.com critica la decisione del Milan nel lasciare partire Hakan.
> 
> "Non siamo abituati a parlare dopo, a risultato acquisito: troppo facile, quasi vile. E non lo facciamo nemmeno stavolta: sulla scelta del Milan di non dare la giusta importanza a Calhanoglu - poi ingaggiato dall'Inter - ci siamo espressi nel momento in cui gli eventi si sono verificati. Queste nostre opinioni non sono state prese bene da molti tifosi rossoneri, i quali hanno avuto uno strano atteggiamento nei confronti del turco: quando se n'è andato sembrava avessero perso un comprimario, un mezzo calciatore, anziché un elemento fondamentale degli splendidi dodici mesi del Milan nel periodo post-pandemia. Una presa di posizione strana, a nostro avviso, forse dettata più dalla rabbia per la sua fuga all'Inter che da un sereno giudizio tecnico.
> 
> ...



No certo, ma il tifoso milanista medio è idiota.

Partite come quelle di ieri del turco, ne ha fatte per 4 anni di fila, eh.


----------



## Mika (22 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Peccato che l'Inter ha registrato 100 milioni di plusvalenza il che attesta l'incapacità e l'inesperienza di Maldini a trattare evidentemente. Se Marotta ci riesce e Maldini no, la deduzione è questa. Non è che se ha un passato al Milan come giocatore bisogna perdonargli tutto.


Vendevamo Castillejo a 120M e Krunic a 70M, vero ha sbagliato Maldini.


----------



## Mika (22 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No certo, ma il tifoso milanista medio è idiota.
> 
> Partite come quelle di ieri del turco, ne ha fatte per 4 anni di fila, eh.


E prendeva insulti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E allora la colpa è di chi permette di giocare in scadenza perchè diventa complice di questo giochino 'sporco'.
> Facile non accettare il trasferimento da 'titolari' e magari pure con la fascia al braccio.
> 
> E non ci raccontiamo che un calciatore nel pieno della carriera o giovane accetterebbe due anni di tribuna, sai bene che non è possibile.
> ...


Però hai un giocatore “forte “ e mandandolo in tribuna ti indeboliresti.
Eticamente concordo con te ma poi il campo è in altra cosa. Tanto la scelta di andare a zero a volte è pianificata anni prima per essere nel pieno della carriera a zero e monetizzare il massimo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non sto incensando nessuno. Sei così certo di essere più bravo di Maldini a fare quel lavoro tanto da dargli dell'incapace, vai a Casa Milan e istruiscilo.


E sto sillogismo da dove salta fuori? Io non faccio il dirigente di una squadra di calcio. Valuto le conseguenze del suo operato. Se già non ci sono soldi, non possiamo permetterci di perdere i giocatori a parametro zero. Forse non ha abbastanza esperienza e non è così navigato. Nulla da dire sulla integrità morale di Paolo, ma se credi a quello che ti dicono i procuratori a chiacchiere forse devi cambiare mestiere.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2021)

Ragazzi milik a napoli per sei mesi non ha visto il campo e poi è scoppiato e ha accettato la cessione.
Un professionista non può stare a guardare gli altri.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Stefano Agresti a Calciomercato.com critica la decisione del Milan nel lasciare partire Hakan.
> 
> "Non siamo abituati a parlare dopo, a risultato acquisito: troppo facile, quasi vile. E non lo facciamo nemmeno stavolta: sulla scelta del Milan di non dare la giusta importanza a Calhanoglu - poi ingaggiato dall'Inter - ci siamo espressi nel momento in cui gli eventi si sono verificati. Queste nostre opinioni non sono state prese bene da molti tifosi rossoneri, i quali hanno avuto uno strano atteggiamento nei confronti del turco: quando se n'è andato sembrava avessero perso un comprimario, un mezzo calciatore, anziché un elemento fondamentale degli splendidi dodici mesi del Milan nel periodo post-pandemia. Una presa di posizione strana, a nostro avviso, forse dettata più dalla rabbia per la sua fuga all'Inter che da un sereno giudizio tecnico.
> 
> ...


Posto che ad oggi il sostituto di questo infame è NESSUNO, io seguendo il ragionamento di questi signori proporrei di chiudere il campionato, assegnare lo scudetto all'Inter ed il Pallone d'Oro a PIPPALOGHLU.


----------



## Zenos (22 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Vendevamo Castillejo a 120M e Krunic a 70M, vero ha sbagliato Maldini.


Vendevamo Donnarumma 2 anni fa,come dovremmo vendere Kessie se non firma entro ieri.
Poi magari ditemi che a voi piace essere continuamente Inc...ti e me ne faccio una ragione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Peccato che l'Inter ha registrato 100 milioni di plusvalenza il che attesta l'incapacità e l'inesperienza di Maldini a trattare evidentemente. Se Marotta ci riesce e Maldini no, la deduzione è questa. Non è che se ha un passato al Milan come giocatore bisogna perdonargli tutto.


Niente, non ci capiamo.
L inter ha venduto per 200 milioni perché non hanno i soldi per pagare le spese ordinarie.
te l ha detto pure Zanetti 2 giorni fa.
Ma alla fine che ci frega constatare l oggettiva realtà meglio parlare male del Milan, augurare il settimo posto e poi far la figura dei cioccolatai dopo bergamo e sparire per 1 mese.


----------



## Mika (22 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E sto sillogismo da dove salta fuori? Io non faccio il dirigente di una squadra di calcio. Valuto le conseguenze del suo operato. Se già non ci sono soldi, non possiamo permetterci di perdere i giocatori a parametro zero. Forse non ha abbastanza esperienza e non è così navigato. Nulla da dire sulla integrità morale di Paolo, ma se credi a quello che ti dicono i procuratori a chiacchiere forse devi cambiare mestiere.


Se uno ti dice "ci vediamo dopo l'europeo per parlarne" e tu dici "Va bene, fissiamo il giorno appena il tuo assistito torna dall'Europeo" e quello durante l'europeo senza dire nulla a te firma per un altro è colpa tua? Ma dove?


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Però hai un giocatore “forte “ e mandandolo in tribuna ti indeboliresti.
> Eticamente concordo con te ma poi il campo è in altra cosa. Tanto la scelta di andare a zero a volte è pianificata anni prima per essere nel pieno della carriera a zero e monetizzare il massimo.


E allora abituiamoci all'idea che non esiste più asset e che i calciatori sono in affitto.
Anche se tutto ciò cozza clamorosamente con la nostra situazione finanziaria e con atteggiamenti che invece ci riescono benissimo coi piccini come hauge....


----------



## Maximo (22 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Stefano Agresti a Calciomercato.com critica la decisione del Milan nel lasciare partire Hakan.
> 
> "Non siamo abituati a parlare dopo, a risultato acquisito: troppo facile, quasi vile. E non lo facciamo nemmeno stavolta: sulla scelta del Milan di non dare la giusta importanza a Calhanoglu - poi ingaggiato dall'Inter - ci siamo espressi nel momento in cui gli eventi si sono verificati. Queste nostre opinioni non sono state prese bene da molti tifosi rossoneri, i quali hanno avuto uno strano atteggiamento nei confronti del turco: quando se n'è andato sembrava avessero perso un comprimario, un mezzo calciatore, anziché un elemento fondamentale degli splendidi dodici mesi del Milan nel periodo post-pandemia. Una presa di posizione strana, a nostro avviso, forse dettata più dalla rabbia per la sua fuga all'Inter che da un sereno giudizio tecnico.
> 
> ...


Ahahahahahah, ma come dove sono ora i denigratori di Calha, o per meglio dire ca**anoglu, la Turca, ecc...
Mi viente veramente da ridere leggere certi messaggi oggi


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E allora abituiamoci all'idea che non esiste più asset e che i calciatori sono in affitto.
> Anche se tutto ciò cozza clamorosamente con la nostra situazione finanziaria e con atteggiamenti che invece ci riescono benissimo coi piccini come hauge....


Esatto si ESATTO !!!! Mettiamoci solo la variante che non tutti i giocatori o procuratori sono uguali


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Vendevamo Castillejo a 120M e Krunic a 70M, vero ha sbagliato Maldini.


No, cercava di vendere i Donnarumma e Calhanoglu quando era possibile farlo. Marotta ha venduto Icardi a 50 milioni quando era praticamente un separato in casa. Ma forse ho capito la strategia di Elliott: i soldi per investire non vuole metterli, ma neppure investire su dirigenti capaci così ha messo un novizio ma milanista dentro così che fosse complicato muovergli delle critiche, sarebbe stato pressoché intoccabile. Voglio vedere se a fare sto mercato non fosse stato Maldini cosa avreste detto.


----------



## Mika (22 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> No, cercava di vendere i Donnarumma e Calhanoglu quando era possibile farlo. Marotta ha venduto Icardi a 50 milioni quando era praticamente un separato in casa. Ma forse ho capito la strategia di Elliott: i soldi per investire non vuole metterli, ma neppure investire su dirigenti capaci così ha messo un novizio ma milanista dentro così che fosse complicato muovergli delle critiche, sarebbe stato pressoché intoccabile. Voglio vedere se a fare sto mercato non fosse stato Maldini cosa avreste detto.


Donnarumma il Milan lo vendeva al PSG lo scorso anno, per 20M + Aoreola, Donnarumma ha rifiutato. Il prossimo verrà minacciato con la pistola e ucciso il suo procuratore.

Ma se tutti siete tanto bravi a fare il mestiere degli altri perché non lo fate? E come quando si danno i consigli medici ai dottori! O dal meccanico di dice "senti il motore per me ha questo quindi sbagli". Oppure quando riparavo i cellulari mi dicevano "Senti il telefono a questo, sbagli" allora che cavolo me lo porti a fare se sei più bravo di me a fare il mio lavoro?

Avete ragione voi? Bene mandare CV a Casa Milan.

E con questo chiudo forse per sempre.


----------



## Zenos (22 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> No, cercava di vendere i Donnarumma e Calhanoglu quando era possibile farlo. Marotta ha venduto Icardi a 50 milioni quando era praticamente un separato in casa. Ma forse ho capito la strategia di Elliott: i soldi per investire non vuole metterli, ma neppure investire su dirigenti capaci così ha messo un novizio ma milanista dentro così che fosse complicato muovergli delle critiche, sarebbe stato pressoché intoccabile. Voglio vedere se a fare sto mercato non fosse stato Maldini cosa avreste detto.


Mirabelli sarebbe stato fucilato in petto.Maldini è il parafulmine ideale per loro. Bandiera intoccabile,filosocietario,gli dai 100 o 0 a lui va bene. (Basta tenere in rosa il figlio).


----------



## rossonerosud (22 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non sto incensando nessuno. Sei così certo di essere più bravo di Maldini a fare quel lavoro tanto da dargli dell'incapace, vai a Casa Milan e istruiscilo.


E mica siamo noi del forum a dover essere più bravi dei dirigenti? Che ragionamento è?


----------



## pazzomania (22 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Niente, non ci capiamo.
> L inter ha venduto per 200 milioni perché non hanno i soldi per pagare le spese ordinarie.
> te l ha detto pure Zanetti 2 giorni fa.
> Ma alla fine che ci frega constatare l oggettiva realtà meglio parlare male del Milan, augurare il settimo posto e poi far la figura dei cioccolatai dopo bergamo e sparire per 1 mese.



All' Inter son tutti contenti di aver venduto quei due a 200 milioni.
Giocatori e dirigenti in primis, che probabilmente adesso si beccheranno puntualmente lo stipendio.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto si ESATTO !!!! Mettiamoci solo la variante che non tutti i giocatori o procuratori sono uguali


Ci può stare.....
Ma poi bisogna saper scovare i calciatori.


----------



## Mika (22 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E mica siamo noi del forum a dover essere più bravi dei dirigenti? Che ragionamento è?


E allora non date dell'incapace a chi fa un lavoro che voi non sapete fare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Niente, non ci capiamo.
> L inter ha venduto per 200 milioni perché non hanno i soldi per pagare le spese ordinarie.
> te l ha detto pure Zanetti 2 giorni fa.
> Ma alla fine che ci frega constatare l oggettiva realtà meglio parlare male del Milan, augurare il settimo posto e poi far la figura dei cioccolatai dopo bergamo e sparire per 1 mese.


Non ci capiamo perché te stai polarizzato verso una sola direzione, non ci sta niente da fare, c'hai il bias... Io stavo dicendo che i dirigenti bravi riescono a vendere i giocatori, Marotta lo ha fatto, Maldini no. Non mi interessano le motivazioni per cui l'Inter vende, mi stavo limitando a fare un parallelismo tra l'Inter e il Milan. L'Inter anche con l'acqua alla gola perché tutti sanno che deve vendere, piazza i suoi elementi ricavando 100 milioni di plusvalenze, noi guidati da Maldini perdiamo Donnarumma e Calha a zero, probabilmente Kessiè e Romagnoli e chissà chi altri.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Agosto 2021)

Paolo svegliati, è ora di sbattere in faccia a tutta sta gente un 10 VERO!


----------



## Rivera10 (22 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Stefano Agresti a Calciomercato.com critica la decisione del Milan nel lasciare partire Hakan.
> 
> "Non siamo abituati a parlare dopo, a risultato acquisito: troppo facile, quasi vile. E non lo facciamo nemmeno stavolta: sulla scelta del Milan di non dare la giusta importanza a Calhanoglu - poi ingaggiato dall'Inter - ci siamo espressi nel momento in cui gli eventi si sono verificati. Queste nostre opinioni non sono state prese bene da molti tifosi rossoneri, i quali hanno avuto uno strano atteggiamento nei confronti del turco: quando se n'è andato sembrava avessero perso un comprimario, un mezzo calciatore, anziché un elemento fondamentale degli splendidi dodici mesi del Milan nel periodo post-pandemia. Una presa di posizione strana, a nostro avviso, forse dettata più dalla rabbia per la sua fuga all'Inter che da un sereno giudizio tecnico.
> 
> ...


Mancava in effetti il thread della vedovanza di Chalanoglu. Ed è davvero bello veder piangere persone che fino a qualche mese fa, se avessero potuto, lo avrebbero spedito a calci su Marte prendendo a prestito le sue famose qualità balistiche. Siete sempre in tempo, quando riapriranno gli stadi, ad andare in mezzo ai Boys nerazzurri a fare da bersagli per i suoi improbabili missili terra aria.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Stefano Agresti a Calciomercato.com critica la decisione del Milan nel lasciare partire Hakan.
> 
> "Non siamo abituati a parlare dopo, a risultato acquisito: troppo facile, quasi vile. E non lo facciamo nemmeno stavolta: sulla scelta del Milan di non dare la giusta importanza a Calhanoglu - poi ingaggiato dall'Inter - ci siamo espressi nel momento in cui gli eventi si sono verificati. Queste nostre opinioni non sono state prese bene da molti tifosi rossoneri, i quali hanno avuto uno strano atteggiamento nei confronti del turco: quando se n'è andato sembrava avessero perso un comprimario, un mezzo calciatore, anziché un elemento fondamentale degli splendidi dodici mesi del Milan nel periodo post-pandemia. Una presa di posizione strana, a nostro avviso, forse dettata più dalla rabbia per la sua fuga all'Inter che da un sereno giudizio tecnico.
> 
> ...


Chala è comunque un buon giocatore. Ergo tra lui e il nulla meglio e decisamente LUI.


----------



## rossonerosud (22 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> E allora non date dell'incapace a chi fa un lavoro che voi non sapete fare.


E mica bisogna essere un cavallo per parlare di ippica


----------



## Zenos (22 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E mica siamo noi del forum a dover essere più bravi dei dirigenti? Che ragionamento è?


Il ragionamento di quelli che ad un certo punto non sanno come controbattere.chiudono con mettici tu i soldi o vai a fare il dirigente al Milan se sei bravo.
Ah c'è anche la variante tifa Inter.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> All' Inter son tutti contenti di aver venduto quei due a 200 milioni.
> Giocatori e dirigenti in primis, che probabilmente adesso si beccheranno puntualmente lo stipendio.


C'è da dire che hanno venduto benissimo.
Non ho capito se sono stati bravi loro a vendere bene o hanno trovato dei signori.
Dopotutto l'inter era costretta a vendere e tutti lo sapevano e questa è una condizione che mette il venditore in una posizione di debolezza....
Eppure guarda un pò che cifre hanno strappato.
Ci fossimo stati noi al loro posto non oso immaginare quante carogne pronte a banchettare sulla nostra carcassa, il primo leonardo che solo con noi sta a giocare al ribasso.
Avremmo venduto lukaku a 30 e hakimi a 20 a tenerci alti.


----------



## Zenos (22 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che hanno venduto benissimo.
> Non ho capito se sono stati bravi loro a vendere bene o hanno trovato dei signori.
> Dopotutto l'inter era costretta a vendere e tutti lo sapevano e questa è una condizione che mette il venditore in una posizione di debolezza....
> Eppure guarda un pò che cifre hanno strappato.
> ...


Bisogna essere sgamati per fare certe cose. La differenza tra Marotta e Maldini è tutta lì.


----------



## rossonerosud (22 Agosto 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Mancava in effetti il thread della vedovanza di Chalanoglu. Ed è davvero bello veder piangere persone che fino a qualche mese fa, se avessero potuto, lo avrebbero spedito a calci su Marte prendendo a prestito le sue famose qualità balistiche. Siete sempre in tempo, quando riapriranno gli stadi, ad andare in mezzo ai Boys nerazzurri a fare da bersagli per i suoi improbabili missili terra aria.


Io non sono una vedova del turco, che comunque ritenevo un buon giocatore. Io sono incazzato perchè, due mesi dopo, ancora non si è coperto il ruolo. E mica un ruolo qualsiasi? Il ruolo più importante nel sistema tattico di Pioli, che infatti sta virando verso il 4-4-2 non perchè stia sperimentando, ma perchè è costretto dal fatto che non ha un dieci. Se questa non è incompentenza dei dirigenti, allora non so come definirla


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Stefano Agresti a Calciomercato.com critica la decisione del Milan nel lasciare partire Hakan.
> 
> "Non siamo abituati a parlare dopo, a risultato acquisito: troppo facile, quasi vile. E non lo facciamo nemmeno stavolta: sulla scelta del Milan di non dare la giusta importanza a Calhanoglu - poi ingaggiato dall'Inter - ci siamo espressi nel momento in cui gli eventi si sono verificati. Queste nostre opinioni non sono state prese bene da molti tifosi rossoneri, i quali hanno avuto uno strano atteggiamento nei confronti del turco: quando se n'è andato sembrava avessero perso un comprimario, un mezzo calciatore, anziché un elemento fondamentale degli splendidi dodici mesi del Milan nel periodo post-pandemia. Una presa di posizione strana, a nostro avviso, forse dettata più dalla rabbia per la sua fuga all'Inter che da un sereno giudizio tecnico.
> 
> ...


Dipende come lo sostituiamo. Ma nessun rimpianto per un serpente del genere


----------



## rossonerosud (22 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Il ragionamento di quelli che ad un certo punto non sanno come controbattere.chiudono con mettici tu i soldi o vai a fare il dirigente al Milan se sei bravo.
> Ah c'è anche la variante tifa Inter.


È gente che non accetta le critiche, non capendo che sono le critiche che fanno crescere.


----------



## koti (22 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per me è stucchevole invece incensare Maldini a priori pur dimostrandosi palesemente inadeguato al ruolo che ricopre.


Ad oggi la realtà è questa, uno dei mercati peggiori che ricordi degli ultimi 20 anni.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Bisogna essere sgamati per fare certe cose. La differenza tra Marotta e Maldini è tutta lì.


Marotta è nel giro da parecchio e conosce tutti.
E' un dare e ricevere continuo.

Ma davvero hanno fatto due cessioni clamorose.
Non credo saranno queste due cessioni a salvarli ma vendendo male sarebbero affondati subito.
E invece...


----------



## Zenos (22 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> È gente che non accetta le critiche, non capendo che sono le critiche che fanno crescere.


come se noi volessimo il male della nostra squadra...


----------



## rossonerosud (22 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> come se noi volessimo il male della nostra squadra...


È proprio questo che i filo-proprietà non capiscono


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che hanno venduto benissimo.
> Non ho capito se sono stati bravi loro a vendere bene o hanno trovato dei signori.
> Dopotutto l'inter era costretta a vendere e tutti lo sapevano e questa è una condizione che mette il venditore in una posizione di debolezza....
> Eppure guarda un pò che cifre hanno strappato.
> ...


Appunto tutti sanno che l'Inter doveva monetizzare, eppure hanno venduto benissimo. 70 milioni di plusvalenza per Lukaku, 30 scarsi per Hakimi (ma ci saranno i bonus di 11 milioni che non ho inserito nella valutazione). Senza considerare situazioni gestite in modo magistrale, come Icardi separato in casa e venduto a 50 milioni al PSG. Bravi loro o asini noi? Penso entrambe le cose. Ripeto nulla da dire sulla integrità morale di Maldini, ma hanno messo uno che ancora manco aveva guidato un go kart alla guida di una formula 1.


----------



## rossonerosud (22 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Marotta è nel giro da parecchio e conosce tutti.
> E' un dare e ricevere continuo.
> 
> Ma davvero hanno fatto due cessioni clamorose.
> ...


Esatto, la differenza è proprio questa: loro hanno Marotta, il miglior dirigente d'Europa o quasi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Stefano Agresti a Calciomercato.com critica la decisione del Milan nel lasciare partire Hakan.
> 
> "Non siamo abituati a parlare dopo, a risultato acquisito: troppo facile, quasi vile. E non lo facciamo nemmeno stavolta: sulla scelta del Milan di non dare la giusta importanza a Calhanoglu - poi ingaggiato dall'Inter - ci siamo espressi nel momento in cui gli eventi si sono verificati. Queste nostre opinioni non sono state prese bene da molti tifosi rossoneri, i quali hanno avuto uno strano atteggiamento nei confronti del turco: quando se n'è andato sembrava avessero perso un comprimario, un mezzo calciatore, anziché un elemento fondamentale degli splendidi dodici mesi del Milan nel periodo post-pandemia. Una presa di posizione strana, a nostro avviso, forse dettata più dalla rabbia per la sua fuga all'Inter che da un sereno giudizio tecnico.
> 
> ...


per questi qui siamo già al funerale e dobbiamo ancora iniziare la stagione.

io direi di aspettare, la maggior parte degli intenditori del forum lo ha letteralmente schifato dicendo che diaz è nettamente meglio, e che è meglio anche maldini... be allora vediamo almeno.

per me era un giocatore importante, che non vale 5M. l'errore è stato a monte, come sempre. errore di concetto e incapacità manageriale (o malafede a questo punto).

PS: se prenderemo troppi gol quest'anno non date la colpa a maignan a prescindere ma guardate come arrivano, perchè la turca difensivamente faceva un gran lavoro.


----------



## Zenos (22 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Appunto tutti sanno che l'Inter doveva monetizzare, eppure hanno venduto benissimo. 70 milioni di plusvalenza per Lukaku, 30 scarsi per Hakimi (ma ci saranno i bonus di 11 milioni che non ho inserito nella valutazione). Senza considerare situazioni gestite in modo magistrale, come Icardi separato in casa e venduto a 50 milioni al PSG. Bravi loro o asini noi? Penso entrambe le cose. Ripeto nulla da dire sulla integrità morale di Maldini, ma hanno messo uno che ancora manco aveva guidato un go kart alla guida di una formula 1.


E proprio l'integrità morale che in quel ruolo cozza. Pensate se Braida ne avesse avuta,non sarebbe mai scappato via dalla sede del lisbona con il contratto di Rijkaard nelle mutande,per dirne una simpatica.


----------



## Garrincha (22 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non ci capiamo perché te stai polarizzato verso una sola direzione, non ci sta niente da fare, c'hai il bias... Io stavo dicendo che i dirigenti bravi riescono a vendere i giocatori, Marotta lo ha fatto, Maldini no. Non mi interessano le motivazioni per cui l'Inter vende, mi stavo limitando a fare un parallelismo tra l'Inter e il Milan. L'Inter anche con l'acqua alla gola perché tutti sanno che deve vendere, piazza i suoi elementi ricavando 100 milioni di plusvalenze, noi guidati da Maldini perdiamo Donnarumma e Calha a zero, probabilmente Kessiè e Romagnoli e chissà chi altri.


Non solo, l'Inter con le pezze costretta a vendere prende Dzeko e il Milan sano Giroud
L'Inter con le pezze costretta a vendere prende Dumfries e il Milan sano Florenzi in prestito
L'Inter con le pezze costretta a vendere prende Thuram o Correa e il Milan sano Pellegri

Avere un bilancio sano nel calcio non serve a nulla se chi ha un miliardo di debiti non riparte dalla serie D, se il Barcellona quest'anno fa il triplete cosa conterà che ha un miliardo di deficit? Se le società di calcio non falliscono essere virtuosi non porta trofei


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sí ma accanirsi contro questi giornalisti non risolve nulla, perché mi spiace ma Maldini si sta rivelando incapace nel suo ruolo. Quando il Leverkusen ha perso Calhanoglu, venduto per 25 milioni al Milan, loro sapevano di avere Havertz nelle giovanili. Quando hanno perso Havertz sapevano di avere Wirtz. Allora se sai che sto benedetto Calhanoglu tentenna e a quelle condizioni non rinnova, o hai già pronto il sostituto nelle giovanili o devi sapere che avrai la necessità di andare sul mercato ad acquistarlo. Non puoi presentarti al 31 agosto dicendo: ci abbiamo provato, non ci siamo riusciti ad acquistarlo.


abbiamo diaz e maldini. vediamoli.
magari avrà ragione la società, ma se non ha ragione niente scuse come al solito grazie.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E proprio l'integrità morale che in quel ruolo cozza. Pensate se Galliani ne avesse avuta,non sarebbe mai scappato via dalla sede del Barca con il contratto di Rijkaard nelle mutande,per dirne una simpatica.


Infatti... Purtroppo puoi avere tutta la schiena dritta del mondo ma se poi per la tua eccessiva spigolosità di carattere non riesci ad arrivare a compromessi e arrivi sistematicamente alla rottura con i procuratori c'è un problema. All'Inter in difficoltà economica Raiola ha offerto Dumfries e Thuram. A noi ci offre sta ceppa...


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Esatto, la differenza è proprio questa: loro hanno Marotta, il miglior dirigente d'Europa o quasi.


A me non piace come stiamo gestendo la situazione rinnovi, non me ne frega nulla di essere il club dell'amore.
Io vedo che adl mette milik fuori rosa perchè non accetta il trasferimento e lo stesso dopo sei mesi impazzisce e in ginocchio chiede di andare via.
Poi mi devo sentir dire che i giocatori fuori rosa non si possono mettere.

Sono stufo che personaggi del calibro di minkiarumma tengono il milan per le palle.
Umanamente è umiliante.

Donnarumma, calha e ora pure kessie.
Ma basta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No certo, ma il tifoso milanista medio è idiota.
> 
> Partite come quelle di ieri del turco, ne ha fatte per 4 anni di fila, eh.


sto ridendo come un pazzo. l'hai fatto tu il video ahahaha


----------



## Zenos (22 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A me non piace come stiamo gestendo la situazione rinnovi, non me ne frega nulla di essere il club dell'amore.
> Io vedo che adl mette milik fuori rosa perchè non accetta il trasferimento e lo stesso dopo sei mesi impazzisce e in ginocchio chiede di andare via.
> Poi mi devo sentir dire che i giocatori fuori rosa non si possono mettere.
> 
> ...



Io invece sono incxx perché non lo fanno perché siamo il club dell ammmore o quant'altro. 
Con Hauge non ci han pensato due vvolte.Forti oon i deboli altro che integrità morale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se uno ti dice "ci vediamo dopo l'europeo per parlarne" e tu dici "Va bene, fissiamo il giorno appena il tuo assistito torna dall'Europeo" e quello durante l'europeo senza dire nulla a te firma per un altro è colpa tua? Ma dove?


che sei un boccalone?

dai sa... ma non scherziamo. siamo 2 anni in ritardo con sta gente ormai questa estate era tutto bello che deciso.


----------



## Route66 (22 Agosto 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Chala è comunque un buon giocatore. Ergo tra lui e il nulla meglio e decisamente LUI.


Concordo assolutamente!
In attesa di sapere chi sarà il suo sostituto, se mai ci sarà, la cosa che al momento mi fa ancora imbestialire è il non sapere come sono andate le cose.
Ci sarà mai un giornalista o pseudo tale che farà la fatidica domanda su come sono andate realmente le cose!?
Chala può piacere o meno ma era un perno del gioco del mister e di fatto giocava sempre (anche da cane come nelle ultime 5 partite in cui mi ha fatto esaurire il bonus bestemmie 2021....) quindi con questa misteriosa mossa ci siamo autosabotati risolvendo ai nati dopo un problema grande come una casa a costo zero.
Tanto per non passare da vedova della turca cacasotto avrei voluto il suo rinnovo a costo umani per mantenere la continuità del progetto e poi acquistarne uno più forte magari anche un giovane da lanciare che lo avrebbe panchinato nel giro di poco.....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> abbiamo diaz e maldini. vediamoli.
> magari avrà ragione la società, ma se non ha ragione niente scuse come al solito grazie.


Io non ci ho visto niente di che in Daniel Maldini. Per giocare titolare al Milan a quell'età devi avere talento fuori dal comune: devi essere uno Zaniolo, un Havertz, un Wirtz. E mi pare che Daniel Maldini non sia al livello di nessuno dei tre citati. Non solo tecnicamente, ma soprattutto fisicamente.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sto ridendo come un pazzo. l'hai fatto tu il video ahahaha



No. Forse l'hanno fatto ai tempi gli indaisti, la cui presenza vedo qui notevolmente aumentata da ieri sera.

E non è il solo. Significherà pure qualcosa, eh.


----------



## Zenos (22 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che sei un boccalone?
> 
> dai sa... ma non scherziamo. siamo 2 anni in ritardo con sta gente ormai questa estate era tutto bello che deciso.


Pensa kessie ha detto che avrebbe firmato al rientro dalle Olimpiadi. Paolo è tranquillo,gli basta la parola...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Agosto 2021)

Mirabelli ha già parlato? O pomeriggio?


----------



## Zenos (22 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io non ci ho visto niente di che in Daniel Maldini. Per giocare titolare al Milan a quell'età devi avere talento fuori dal comune: devi essere uno Zaniolo, un Havertz, un Wirtz. E mi pare che Daniel Maldini non sia al livello di nessuno dei tre citati. Non solo tecnicamente, ma soprattutto fisicamente.



Un krunic più giovane con un grosso cognome sulle spalle.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se uno ti dice "ci vediamo dopo l'europeo per parlarne" e tu dici "Va bene, fissiamo il giorno appena il tuo assistito torna dall'Europeo" e quello durante l'europeo senza dire nulla a te firma per un altro è colpa tua? Ma dove?


Mino ti dice: "ci vediamo domani, poi dopodomani, poi tra una settimana". Stipic fa lo stesso... Ora lo stesso Atangana... Non esiste domani, o firmi o no. Ci devono essere deadline, stabilire paletti. Non è che puoi farti portare a spasso dai procuratori... Cosa che Maldini sta facendo.... Purtroppo.


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché adesso gli agenti avendo capito che la commissione andando a 0 è 10 volte tanto già quando i giocatori sono a 2 anni dalla scadenza manifestano la voglia di andare in scadenza. E ovviamente non accettano il trasferimento anticipato altrimenti il giochino non riesce più. Chiaro ?


Avessimo una PROPRIETA forte non saremo arrivati a questo punto.
Perché?
Perché a Maldini chiedono il quarto posto MA diminuendo i costi.
Se poi deve pure mettere 1 o 2 giocatori fuori rosa per 1 o 2 anni NON PUO raggiungere l'obiettivo.

Se avessimo una proprietà forte, direbbe a Maldini : "tranquillo, quelli 2 mettili in tribuna ed ecco i soldi per i sostituti".

Così facendo i 2 che hai messo fuori rosa (in questo caso Dollarumma e Calhanoglu) o accettano di sparire e incassi i soldi o vanno in tribuna 6 mesi. Poi vediamo se hanno ancora voglia di farsi altri 18 mesi a guardare.
Perché in questo caso non stiamo parlando di un Montolivo pronto a tutto per succhiare l'ultimo centesimo anche al costo di non giocare mai.
Sono giocatori che per età e livello (Calha a me ha sempre fatto schifo... Ma e il titolare della sua nazionale) vogliono giocare le competizioni.
Sia il portiere che il trequartista non avrebbero mai giocato l'europeo dopo 2 anni di tribuna. E non avrebbero mai ottenuto lo stipendio che sono riusciti a prendere dopo 2 nani di tribuna. Nessuno può dare 6 mln a l'anno ad uno che non gioca da 24 mesi. Quindi pure il giocatore e il procuratore capiscono che si deve rinnovare o si deve accettare la cessione.

Milinkovic-Savic voleva andarsene... Ma ha capito che o faceva come dice Lotito o non avrebbe più giocato. Pure Milik l'ha capito.

Però queste cose le puoi fare solo se il proprietario e pronto a spendere soldi per i sostituti... Soldi che rientreranno comunque (almeno in parte) perché non perderai il giocatore a zero.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Agosto 2021)

ma veramente siamo tutti qui a rimpinagere uno che fa la sua classica partitona contro il nulla, ovvero squadre da serie B per poi sparire totalmente in ogni match che conta? e lo dice uno che l'ha sempre difeso ma questo ha uno stipendio da TOP PLAYER qundo è un giocatore normale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Agosto 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Mirabelli ha già parlato? O pomeriggio?


ha infartato per l'emozione. ora almeno 10 interviste non gliele toglie nessuno


----------



## pazzomania (22 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che hanno venduto benissimo.
> Non ho capito se sono stati bravi loro a vendere bene o hanno trovato dei signori.
> Dopotutto l'inter era costretta a vendere e tutti lo sapevano e questa è una condizione che mette il venditore in una posizione di debolezza....
> Eppure guarda un pò che cifre hanno strappato.
> ...



Altro che benissimo.
Valevano entrambi la metà.
Li hanno venduti al prezzo a cui avremmo dovuto vendere noi Ibra e Thiago


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma veramente siamo tutti qui a rimpinagere uno che fa la sua classica partitona contro il nulla, ovvero squadre da serie B per poi sparire totalmente in ogni match che conta? e lo dice uno che l'ha sempre difeso ma questo ha uno stipendio da TOP PLAYER qundo è un giocatore normale.


No, assolutamente...
stiamo a rimpiangere che domani inizia il campionato è il ballottaggio è tra diaz e krunic per il ruolo di sotto-punta, con a destra il ballottaggio saele-samu.

Non fuorviamo il malessere milanista.
Nessuno rimpiange calha.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Avessimo una PROPRIETA forte non saremo arrivati a questo punto.
> Perché?
> Perché a Maldini chiedono il quarto posto MA diminuendo i costi.
> Se poi deve pure mettere 1 o 2 giocatori fuori rosa per 1 o 2 anni NON PUO raggiungere l'obiettivo.
> ...


lotito famosissimo per spendere soldi... lascia stare... 
troppi intrallazzi coi procuratori a casa nostra.
noi non facciamo queste cose punto e stop. accettiamone le conseguenze e le critiche.

che tanto difendere a prescindere lo si può fare ma col tempo poi i problemi arrivano. andiamo avanti così ancora 2-3 anni poi vediamo...


----------



## Zenos (22 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Avessimo una PROPRIETA forte non saremo arrivati a questo punto.
> Perché?
> Perché a Maldini chiedono il quarto posto MA diminuendo i costi.
> Se poi deve pure mettere 1 o 2 giocatori fuori rosa per 1 o 2 anni NON PUO raggiungere l'obiettivo.
> ...



Non fa una grinza. Perché Paolo non esce le unghie con la proprietà?perché fa sembrare che vada tutto bene quando stanno spremendo così il monte ingaggi senza aumentare il livello della rosa?Perché oggi 22 Agosto,alla vigilia della prima in campionato,non ci siamo rinforzati minimamente,siamo scoperti in alcuni ruoli chiave e continuiamo a dire che va tutto bene.


----------



## koti (22 Agosto 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma veramente siamo tutti qui a rimpinagere uno che fa la sua classica partitona contro il nulla, ovvero squadre da serie B per poi sparire totalmente in ogni match che conta? e lo dice uno che l'ha sempre difeso ma questo ha uno stipendio da TOP PLAYER qundo è un giocatore normale.


Dipende chi arriva. Se rimaniamo con nessuno o Adli lo rimpiango eccome.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Altro che benissimo.
> Valevano entrambi la metà.
> Li hanno venduti al prezzo a cui avremmo dovuto vendere noi Ibra e Thiago


Avrei voluto vederli affondare e invece riescono a vendere talmente bene da pagare oggi quello che avrebbero dovuto pagare ieri, il tutto dopo aver vinto pure uno scudetto.
Non che con queste cessioni si salveranno ma se riescono a vendere bene pure quando hanno l'obbligo a farlo capirai che fa rabbia non poco...

Poi c'è chi non paga l'irpef e va in serie C.


----------



## rossonerosud (22 Agosto 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma veramente siamo tutti qui a rimpinagere uno che fa la sua classica partitona contro il nulla, ovvero squadre da serie B per poi sparire totalmente in ogni match che conta? e lo dice uno che l'ha sempre difeso ma questo ha uno stipendio da TOP PLAYER qundo è un giocatore normale.


No, non stiamo a rimpiangere il turco. Stiamo a criticare la società, che ancora non ha trovato un sostituto.


----------



## Zenos (22 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Avrei voluto vederli affondare e invece riescono a vendere talmente bene da pagare oggi quello che avrebbero dovuto pagare ieri, il tutto dopo aver vinto pure uno scudetto.
> Non che con queste cessioni si salveranno ma se riescono a vendere bene pure quando hanno l'obbligo a farlo capirai che fa rabbia non poco...
> 
> Poi c'è chi non paga l'irpef e va in serie C.


È sempre quello il discorso,la differenza lì la fa Marotta. E lo dico dal primo giorno che lo han preso.


----------



## bmb (22 Agosto 2021)

Ormai per tutti Calhanoglu è quello di ieri e non quello degli ultimi 4 anni. Ride bene chi ride ultimo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Agosto 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ormai per tutti Calhanoglu è quello di ieri e non quello degli ultimi 4 anni. Ride bene chi ride ultimo.


Infatti un gol cosi qualche volta lo ha fatto anche con noi..il problema sta nel fatto che da un gol al altro normalmente sono passati mesi e sui 50 tiri fuori dallo specchio della porta.


----------



## koti (22 Agosto 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ormai per tutti Calhanoglu è quello di ieri e non quello degli ultimi 4 anni. Ride bene chi ride ultimo.


32 gol e 48 assist in 172 partite, non così male


----------



## kipstar (22 Agosto 2021)

allora....l'operazione hakan dovrà essere valutata quando arriverà un giocatore che possa sostituirlo. perché se si gioca con il 4231 serve un giocatore con quelle caratteristiche. solo in quel momento si potrà valutare se si ha fatto bene o no a lasciarlo all'inter.....

se invece si cambia modo di giocare il discorso è un po' più ampio dipenderà anche dai risultati sul campo anche se non c'è mai la controprova in queste cose......

devo essere sincero a quest'ora pensavo che fosse già a milanello il sostituto.....perché se molli un giocatore a zero vuol dire che quantomeno hai delle alternative in mano. se non le hai è un po' un problema.....


imho.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Altro che benissimo.
> Valevano entrambi la metà.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Avrei voluto vederli affondare e invece riescono a vendere talmente bene da pagare oggi quello che avrebbero dovuto pagare ieri, il tutto dopo aver vinto pure uno scudetto.
> Non che con queste cessioni si salveranno ma se riescono a vendere bene pure quando hanno l'obbligo a farlo capirai che fa rabbia non poco...
> 
> Poi c'è chi non paga l'irpef e va in serie C.



Concordo tranne che su un punto: si sono salvati a tutti gli effetti.
Vedrai.
Sono assolutamente fuori pericolo.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo tranne che su un punto: si sono salvati a tutti gli effetti.
> Vedrai.
> Sono assolutamente fuori pericolo.


Dici? Addirittura?
Lo scenario peggiore in assoluto quindi...

E vabbè, a loro tutto è permesso. 
Praticamente hanno preso hakimi senza pagarlo, per pagarlo poi con soldi d'altri dopo che lo hanno valorizzato.
Discorso simile per lubamba.


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Agosto 2021)

Non rimpiango il turco. Sta bene dove sta e non cambio idea per una partita contro il Genoa ad agosto. Non ho dimenticato le prodezze su punizioni e calci d'angolo trasformati in contropiedi avversari né i piccioni abbattuti. Ci vedremo al derby, se non se la farà sotto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Agosto 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ormai per tutti Calhanoglu è quello di ieri e non quello degli ultimi 4 anni. Ride bene chi ride ultimo.


Il problema è perdere i giocatori a zero. Questa è una tassa che non possiamo permetterci, stiamo pagando un dazio eccessivo. Che si faccia qualcosa.


----------



## evideon (22 Agosto 2021)

Nessun rimpianto. Non mi è mai piaciuto né come giocatore e ne come uomo! L'Inter è il suo habitat più giusto...!


----------



## danjr (22 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Cercando di ragionare obiettivamente, anche alla luce del fatto che il sostituto del turco non è arrivato, tanto valeva tenersi lui. L'alternativa a Calhanoglu chi è attualmente? Maldini? Non hanno preso manco un esterno destro abile nel dribbling. Io mi auguro prendano almeno il sostituto del turco e dovrá essere un giocatore di valore. In caso contrario boccio totalmente questo mercato.


Attualmente hai ragione tu, tra due settimane vedremo


----------



## danjr (22 Agosto 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Infatti un gol cosi qualche volta lo ha fatto anche con noi..il problema sta nel fatto che da un gol al altro normalmente sono passati mesi e sui 50 tiri fuori dallo specchio della porta.


Arsenal in Europa leaguè tipo


----------



## kekkopot (22 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Stefano Agresti a Calciomercato.com critica la decisione del Milan nel lasciare partire Hakan.
> 
> "Non siamo abituati a parlare dopo, a risultato acquisito: troppo facile, quasi vile. E non lo facciamo nemmeno stavolta: sulla scelta del Milan di non dare la giusta importanza a Calhanoglu - poi ingaggiato dall'Inter - ci siamo espressi nel momento in cui gli eventi si sono verificati. Queste nostre opinioni non sono state prese bene da molti tifosi rossoneri, i quali hanno avuto uno strano atteggiamento nei confronti del turco: quando se n'è andato sembrava avessero perso un comprimario, un mezzo calciatore, anziché un elemento fondamentale degli splendidi dodici mesi del Milan nel periodo post-pandemia. Una presa di posizione strana, a nostro avviso, forse dettata più dalla rabbia per la sua fuga all'Inter che da un sereno giudizio tecnico.
> 
> ...


Mah. La turca ha preferito spostarsi all'Inter per 500.000€ in più offerti dalle melme. Ma chi lo vuole sto mezzo uomo?

Sono sicuro che alla lunga verrà fuori il suo vero valore. Un calciatore da una manciata di partite buone a stagione. Niente di più, niente di meno...


----------



## Ecthelion (22 Agosto 2021)

Non possiamo sapere se all'Inda troverà continuità o no, così come non possiamo sapere se con nuovi compagni, nuovo sistema di gioco e nuovo allenatore farà molto meglio di quanto abbia fatto qui. Sono tutte variabili che potremo verificare solo tra diversi mesi. Io non lo rimpiango di certo, perché invece è dimostrato che da noi non poteva dare di più. Parlo solo dell'aspetto sportivo tralasciando completamente quello economico. Ripeto: è un'incognita per tutti e staremo a vedere.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Bisogna essere sgamati per fare certe cose. La differenza tra Marotta e Maldini è tutta lì.


Guarda, già fa ridere il paragone Maldini-Marotta, che non hanno niente a che vedere l'uno con l'altro. Niente. Sono due funzioni totalmente diverse, semmai si puo' paragonare Massara-Maldini ad Ausilio, e qui si potrebbe ridere per settimane. Anche la situazione dei due club non é comparabile.

A dimostrazione di come si mischiano pere e mele solo per sostenere delle tesi personali o per criticare a prescindere. Chalanoglu-Donnarumma non c'entrano niente con Hakimi-Lukaku, non c'entrano i giocatori e non c'entrano i momenti storici. Semmai paragona il Donnarumma-Chalanoglu di 3 anni fa a questi, inoltre é veramente fazioso cercare di accomunare chi ha dovuto vendere per necessita a chi ha lasciato andare perché non volevano rinnovare.

Mi dispiace che la discussione abbia raggiunto questo livello.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (22 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Stefano Agresti a Calciomercato.com critica la decisione del Milan nel lasciare partire Hakan.
> 
> "Non siamo abituati a parlare dopo, a risultato acquisito: troppo facile, quasi vile. E non lo facciamo nemmeno stavolta: sulla scelta del Milan di non dare la giusta importanza a Calhanoglu - poi ingaggiato dall'Inter - ci siamo espressi nel momento in cui gli eventi si sono verificati. Queste nostre opinioni non sono state prese bene da molti tifosi rossoneri, i quali hanno avuto uno strano atteggiamento nei confronti del turco: quando se n'è andato sembrava avessero perso un comprimario, un mezzo calciatore, anziché un elemento fondamentale degli splendidi dodici mesi del Milan nel periodo post-pandemia. Una presa di posizione strana, a nostro avviso, forse dettata più dalla rabbia per la sua fuga all'Inter che da un sereno giudizio tecnico.
> 
> ...


Abbiamo lasciato andare De Bruyne? Rimpiangere sto farloccone buono a nulla è una trollata di livello cosmico. Capisco l'amarezza per non aver comprato nessun nel ruolo, ma decantarne le lodi anche no: mi ricordano tanto gli "encomi paradossali" di cose inutile che si diffondo nella retorica greco-romana postclassica e che hanno come scopo mettere in mostra la capacità di uno scrittore di esprimersi su ogni argomento; penso a _L'elogio della mosca _di Luciano di Samosata.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> È gente che non accetta le critiche, non capendo che sono le critiche che fanno crescere.


Santa verità.

il senso critico fatto quando serve è un segno di grande intelligenza.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Agosto 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> Ad oggi la realtà è questa, uno dei mercati peggiori che ricordi degli ultimi 20 anni.


Mercato 2013/2014: Matri, Paletta, Poli, Saponara, Birsa, Essien, Vergara, Beretta. Totale: 43M , Bakayoko tutta la vita 

Un esempio eh, ma c'é ne sono anche di peggiori, se considero anche Mirabelli e Elliott I sono ancora peggio, non é che spendendo di più migliori di più.

Poi si dovrebbe considerare il momento pandemico, dove tranne i soliti noti nessuno sborsa 1€, e di certo non puoi paragonare questo Milan a quello di inizio secolo...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Agosto 2021)

Andate a guardarlo su Instagram


----------



## rossonerosud (22 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Guarda, già fa ridere il paragone Maldini-Marotta, che non hanno niente a che vedere l'uno con l'altro. Niente. Sono due funzioni totalmente diverse, semmai si puo' paragonare Massara-Maldini ad Ausilio, e qui si potrebbe ridere per settimane. Anche la situazione dei due club non é comparabile.
> 
> A dimostrazione di come si mischiano pere e mele solo per sostenere delle tesi personali o per criticare a prescindere. Chalanoglu-Donnarumma non c'entrano niente con Hakimi-Lukaku, non c'entrano i giocatori e non c'entrano i momenti storici. Semmai paragona il Donnarumma-Chalanoglu di 3 anni fa a questi, inoltre é veramente fazioso cercare di accomunare chi ha dovuto vendere per necessita a chi ha lasciato andare perché non volevano rinnovare.
> 
> Mi dispiace che la discussione abbia raggiunto questo livello.


È evidente che si paragonano le rispettive dirigenze, non Marotta-Maldini nello specifico. E fra la nostra e la loro dirigenza non c'è manco paragone, a loro favore, la loro sta proprio in un'altra galassia.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Agosto 2021)

Ma poi proprio i "tifosi non aziendalisti" , quelli che tifano la maglia e non società, quelli che del bilancio frega niente, vengono qui ad incensare le plusvalenze altrui ed a lamentarsi se non abbiamo preso 1€ dai nostri voltagabbana? Dai su, una critica più originale serve assolutamente 

Secondo me non conoscete bene Ausilio (e non Marotta, che le papere a differenza dei luoghi comuni le fa eccome), se lo conoscevate non vi azzardereste a tirare fuori paragoni impropri


----------



## Simo98 (22 Agosto 2021)

Ma basta
Con noi ha fatto pietà per 3 anni, tolti qualche mese buono a cavallo tra estate e fine 2020
Gli altri mesi si è limitato al compitino e spesso neanche quello, ogni tanto faceva il partitone e finita lí
Se adesso all'inter diventa un fenomeno non è colpa nostra, evidentemente al Milan non riusciva a trovare il terreno ideale per esprimersi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Agosto 2021)

Godo e rido, non vedo l'ora di leggere la svolta ad U degli articoli su questo nuovo fenomeno... tra sole due partite.


----------



## sunburn (22 Agosto 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo lasciato andare De Bruyne? Rimpiangere sto farloccone buono a nulla è una trollata di livello cosmico. Capisco l'amarezza per non aver comprato nessun nel ruolo, ma decantarne le lodi anche no: mi ricordano tanto gli "encomi paradossali" di cose inutile che si diffondo nella retorica greco-romana postclassica e che hanno come scopo mettere in mostra la capacità di uno scrittore di esprimersi su ogni argomento; penso a _L'elogio della mosca _di Luciano di Samosata.


Tra l'altro, gli avessimo rinnovato il contratto l'anno scorso a 5 milioni, adesso direbbero "cifra folle per un giocatore che non incide".
Nota a margine: senza il problema di Eriksen, il turco sarebbe a disegnare traiettorie in Arabia Saudita.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Guarda, già fa ridere il paragone Maldini-Marotta, che non hanno niente a che vedere l'uno con l'altro. Niente. Sono due funzioni totalmente diverse, semmai si puo' paragonare Massara-Maldini ad Ausilio, e qui si potrebbe ridere per settimane. Anche la situazione dei due club non é comparabile.
> 
> A dimostrazione di come si mischiano pere e mele solo per sostenere delle tesi personali o per criticare a prescindere. Chalanoglu-Donnarumma non c'entrano niente con Hakimi-Lukaku, non c'entrano i giocatori e non c'entrano i momenti storici. Semmai paragona il Donnarumma-Chalanoglu di 3 anni fa a questi, inoltre é veramente fazioso cercare di accomunare chi ha dovuto vendere per necessita a chi ha lasciato andare perché non volevano rinnovare.
> 
> Mi dispiace che la discussione abbia raggiunto questo livello.


Guarda a me sembra più fazioso l'apologia a prescindere di Maldini. Oltretutto sanno pure i sassi che Marotta ha competenze sportive, come Ausilio. Vogliamo aggrapparci ai ruoli? In ogni società ci sono figure diverse che hanno compiti diversi, a seconda delle competenze ma non si può negare che il binomio Marotta-Ausilio stia dando lezioni di management ai nostri, soprattutto in fase di vendita di giocatori, oltre che nella relazione coi procuratori.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma poi proprio i "tifosi non aziendalisti" , quelli che tifano la maglia e non società, quelli che del bilancio frega niente, vengono qui ad incensare le plusvalenze altrui ed a lamentarsi se non abbiamo preso 1€ dai nostri voltagabbana? Dai su, una critica più originale serve assolutamente
> 
> Secondo me non conoscete bene Ausilio (e non Marotta, che le papere a differenza dei luoghi comuni le fa eccome), se lo conoscevate non vi azzardereste a tirare fuori paragoni impropri


Io valuto ciò che stanno facendo e una dirigenza che tra Lukaku, Hakimi e Icardi tira fuori 150 milioni in plusvalenze mi sembra enormemente più capace di una che tira fuori zero euro da Calhanoglu-Donnarumma e occhio a Kessiè. Mi basta questo per sostenere la mia tesi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Stefano Agresti a Calciomercato.com critica la decisione del Milan nel lasciare partire Hakan.
> 
> "Non siamo abituati a parlare dopo, a risultato acquisito: troppo facile, quasi vile. E non lo facciamo nemmeno stavolta: sulla scelta del Milan di non dare la giusta importanza a Calhanoglu - poi ingaggiato dall'Inter - ci siamo espressi nel momento in cui gli eventi si sono verificati. Queste nostre opinioni non sono state prese bene da molti tifosi rossoneri, i quali hanno avuto uno strano atteggiamento nei confronti del turco: quando se n'è andato sembrava avessero perso un comprimario, un mezzo calciatore, anziché un elemento fondamentale degli splendidi dodici mesi del Milan nel periodo post-pandemia. Una presa di posizione strana, a nostro avviso, forse dettata più dalla rabbia per la sua fuga all'Inter che da un sereno giudizio tecnico.
> 
> ...


A me quella turca puzzolente che ha fatto bene 6 mesi in 4 anni non manca nemmeno un po'.. Ne riparliamo a fine anno


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Mercato 2013/2014: Matri, Paletta, Poli, Saponara, Birsa, Essien, Vergara, Beretta. Totale: 43M , Bakayoko tutta la vita
> 
> Un esempio eh, ma c'é ne sono anche di peggiori, se considero anche Mirabelli e Elliott I sono ancora peggio, non é che spendendo di più migliori di più.
> 
> Poi si dovrebbe considerare il momento pandemico, dove tranne i soliti noti nessuno sborsa 1€, e di certo non puoi paragonare questo Milan a quello di inizio secolo...


A supporto della tesi porti solo società che hanno fatto peggio. Come dire: "c'è chi fa peggio". E io pensavo che il Milan senza un quattrino di Elliott avesse almeno diritto a un management stracompetente. Laddove i soldi non ci sono ci devono arrivare le competenze, così mi è stato raccontato... Invece leggo solo giustificazioni: c'è chi ha fatto peggio in passato e adesso il nuovo tormentone della pandemia. Come se la pandemia c'entrasse qualcosa con l'aver perso a zero i giocatori, depauperando un capitale col quale avremmo potuto acquistare nuovi giocatori. Parliamo pure dei rapporti coi procuratori: terra bruciata, ci vogliono rifilare solo bidoni senza mercato. Come mai all'Inter in difficoltà economica Raiola offre Dumfries e Thuram, mentre da noi scappa? Come mai Raiola che vuole portare via dal BVB Haaland nel frattempo però gli porta il secondo miglior attaccante della sua scuderia? Domande lecite...


----------



## Dexter (22 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Stefano Agresti a Calciomercato.com critica la decisione del Milan nel lasciare partire Hakan.
> 
> "Non siamo abituati a parlare dopo, a risultato acquisito: troppo facile, quasi vile. E non lo facciamo nemmeno stavolta: sulla scelta del Milan di non dare la giusta importanza a Calhanoglu - poi ingaggiato dall'Inter - ci siamo espressi nel momento in cui gli eventi si sono verificati. Queste nostre opinioni non sono state prese bene da molti tifosi rossoneri, i quali hanno avuto uno strano atteggiamento nei confronti del turco: quando se n'è andato sembrava avessero perso un comprimario, un mezzo calciatore, anziché un elemento fondamentale degli splendidi dodici mesi del Milan nel periodo post-pandemia. Una presa di posizione strana, a nostro avviso, forse dettata più dalla rabbia per la sua fuga all'Inter che da un sereno giudizio tecnico.
> 
> ...


0 rimpianti. Giocatore che da noi non aveva più stimoli, ed anche se ne avesse avuti non é certo insostituibile.

Tanto noi abbiamo....chi abbiamo? *Domani inizia la Serie A, siamo al 22 di agosto.
Con chi abbiamo sostituito Chalanoglu? Chi sa rispondermi? 
Non valgono le seguenti risposte molto intelligenti: *
-allora tifa PSG/City
-allora l'Inter ha venduto tutti (_NON PER BILANCIO MA CONTINUIAMO A FAR FINTA CHE SIA COSI, altrimenti non sapete cosa dire_)
-allora fai tu il lavoro di Maldini (terza media, conoscenze/competenze economico-giuridiche 0, il problema é il budget, non questo parafulmine)
-allora volevi Chalanoglu
-dove sta scritto che il vaccino causa peritonite

Grazie. Ripeto, 22 di agosto. Campionato iniziato.


----------



## numero 3 (22 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Per il turco valgono i concetti di Donnarumma.
> 
> Abbiamo fatto un grosso passo verso di lui, lui non ne fatto neanche uno piccolo verso di noi, ognuno tragga le sue conclusioni.


Lo odiavo prima adesso se all'inter gioca bene lo odiero' ancora di più. 
Pazienza come ho già scritto in un altro post 
Calha ha giocato NEL Milan mai PER il Milan, non lo rimpiangero' mai e sono fiero di averlo sempre odiato.


----------



## numero 3 (22 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sí ma accanirsi contro questi giornalisti non risolve nulla, perché mi spiace ma Maldini si sta rivelando incapace nel suo ruolo. Quando il Leverkusen ha perso Calhanoglu, venduto per 25 milioni al Milan, loro sapevano di avere Havertz nelle giovanili. Quando hanno perso Havertz sapevano di avere Wirtz. Allora se sai che sto benedetto Calhanoglu tentenna e a quelle condizioni non rinnova, o hai già pronto il sostituto nelle giovanili o devi sapere che avrai la necessità di andare sul mercato ad acquistarlo. Non puoi presentarti al 31 agosto dicendo: ci abbiamo provato, non ci siamo riusciti ad acquistarlo.


E se in nostro Havertz fosse Maldini?
Non ci credo molto ma sperare non costa nulla


----------



## Le Grand Milan (22 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me quella turca puzzolente che ha fatto bene 6 mesi in 4 anni non manca nemmeno un po'.. Ne riparliamo a fine anno


Paqueta è piu bravo di lu e non scherzo. Ha fatto molto bene Maldini a non cedere alle sue folle richieste. Appena il livello si alza sparisce, basta vedere l'europeo ridicolo che ha fatto.


----------



## Dexter (22 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guarda a me sembra più fazioso l'apologia a prescindere di Maldini. Oltretutto sanno pure i sassi che Marotta ha competenze sportive, come Ausilio. Vogliamo aggrapparci ai ruoli? In ogni società ci sono figure diverse che hanno compiti diversi, a seconda delle competenze ma non si può negare che il binomio Marotta-Ausilio stia dando lezioni di management ai nostri, soprattutto in fase di vendita di giocatori, oltre che nella relazione coi procuratori.


Marotta-Ausilio? Due incapaci, meglio Maldeene. Dai...


----------



## gabri65 (22 Agosto 2021)

12 pagine di post per il maledetto. E dopo una sola partita. Una.

L'avevo pure previsto, già lo sapevo che la cura era peggio della malattia.

I tifosi AC Milan 1899 che rimpiangono Calhanoglu, rendiamoci conto. Ma gli dei del calcio non ce la faranno passare liscia, vedrete. Ancora anni e anni di sventura ci attendono.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Agosto 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> E se in nostro Havertz fosse Maldini?
> Non ci credo molto ma sperare non costa nulla


Guarda lo spero tanto, anche perché quanti trequartisti il Milan ha portato dalle giovanili in prima squadra? Mastour grandi aspettative ma era solo un fenomeno mediatico. Verdi mandato via ben presto. Così a memoria non mi vengono in mente altri. Lo spazio a Maldini in squadra sembra ben ritagliato, soprattutto se non dovesse arrivare un trequartista... Sarebbe la prima alternativa a Diaz.


----------



## numero 3 (22 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Esatto, la differenza è proprio questa: loro hanno Marotta, il miglior dirigente d'Europa o quasi.


C'è un altra differenza...
Loro hanno giocatori forti, sotto contratto e campioni d'Italia. Il loro valore è alto, lasciamo perdere che magari li hanno presi senza soldi e li devono ancora pagare ma inevitabilmente hanno mercato. Lukaku Hakimi Barella De Vrj Skriniar Brozovic Lautaro sono molto appetibili.


----------



## raffaelerossonero (22 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No. Forse l'hanno fatto ai tempi gli indaisti, la cui presenza vedo qui notevolmente aumentata da ieri sera.
> 
> E non è il solo. Significherà pure qualcosa, eh.


Calma calma tranquilla che la turca tornerà ai suoi livelli naturali. All'inizio fa sempre qualche partita fatta bene ma poi ritorna a farci vedere le sue perle


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (22 Agosto 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro, gli avessimo rinnovato il contratto l'anno scorso a 5 milioni, adesso direbbero "cifra folle per un giocatore che non incide".
> Nota a margine: senza il problema di Eriksen, il turco sarebbe a disegnare traiettorie in Arabia Saudita.


Massì, appunto! La presenza del turco sull’altra sponda del Naviglio è dovuta solo alla disgrazia occorsa ad Eriksen durante Euro 2020; abbiamo fatto benissimo a non rinnovargli il contratto a 5 milioni: l’unica amarezza è dovuta al fatto di non avere ancora in rosa un sostituto.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Agosto 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Lo odiavo prima adesso se all'inter gioca bene lo odiero' ancora di più.
> Pazienza come ho già scritto in un altro post
> Calha ha giocato NEL Milan mai PER il Milan, non lo rimpiangero' mai e sono fiero di averlo sempre odiato.


La frase " ha giocato nel Milan ,mai per il Milan " è da incorniciare" aggiungiamo che per 1 mln , eticamente queste cose non si fanno.

Non sei un uomo sei zero.

Continuo a pensare a come Maldini come si sia sentito dopo uno sfreggio del genere ,perché alla fine è stato un grosso sfreggio.


----------



## Walker (22 Agosto 2021)

È appena iniziato il campionato, e già alla prima trasmissione sportiva all'ora di pranzo mi è andato di traverso il carpaccio.
Gol del turco fatto vedere 215432 volte da ogni angolazione, Inter devastante partita a mille che ha distrutto un fortissimo Genoa, Juventus in pole position per scudetto e con "formazione competitiva per l' Europa" e naturalmente Ronalda già capocannoniere, Lazio stupefacente e già sprizzante sarrismo da tutti i pori, Atalanta da scudetto e comunque già qualificata di default alla prossima CL.
Peccato non aver avuto un antiemetico tra i farmaci in casa, mi sarebbe stato utile.
Ho già la nausea.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Agosto 2021)

Più che un topic di un forum milanista questa discussione sembra un raduno di tredicenni mestruate. 

Se dopo la prima partita dell'Inter ci si riduce così non oso pensare a cosa succederà se domani, come è altamente probabile, non si dovesse vincere.

Prendetela con più filosofia, o viceversa tra due mesi vi ritrovereste a cercare qualche trave a cui legare un minaccioso cappio.

E lo dico condividendo lo scetticismo eh. Ma purtroppo se gli strozzini non cacciano la grana c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Walker (22 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Più che un topic di un forum milanista questa discussione sembra un raduno di tredicenni mestruate.
> 
> Se dopo la prima partita dell'Inter ci si riduce così non oso pensare a cosa succederà se domani, come è altamente probabile, non si dovesse vincere.
> 
> ...


Nessun raduno di tredicenni mestruate per quanto mi riguarda.
La nausea è comparsa per le sparate dei giornalisti, non per le mirabolanti performance delle squadre.
Per quello diamo tempo al tempo.
Poi i nodi verranno al pettine, ed io per questa stagione sono persino moderatamente ottimista sul fatto che faremo bene.
Il cappio può aspettare.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Agosto 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Nessun raduno di tredicenni mestruate per quanto mi riguarda.
> La nausea è comparsa per le sparate dei giornalisti, non per le mirabolanti performance delle squadre.
> Per quello diamo tempo al tempo.
> Poi i nodi verranno al pettine, ed io per questa stagione sono persino moderatamente ottimista sul fatto che faremo bene.
> Il cappio può aspettare.




Ovviamente nessun riferimento personale né a te né ad altri. Parlavo del tono fustigatorio dell'intero topic.

Se al 22 di agosto, senza aver giocato un solo minuto, siamo già a pagina 100 del Libro delle Lamentationes non riesco nemmeno a pensare a come saremo tra un mese. Come dicevo, scherzando, dovremo appunto cercare qualche luogo a cui appenderci.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ovviamente nessun riferimento personale né a te né ad altri. Parlavo del tono fustigatorio dell'intero topic.
> 
> Se al 22 di agosto, senza aver giocato un solo minuto, siamo già a pagina 100 del Libro delle Lamentationes non riesco nemmeno a pensare a come saremo tra un mese. Come dicevo, scherzando, dovremo appunto cercare qualche luogo a cui appenderci.


Resta un mistero come si possa vedere tutto nero. Veramente ad ogni post, ogni santissimo post é la stessa storia. Uno puo pensarla in un modo oppure in un altro, poi quando si comincia a discutere é una continua punzecchiatura di 4-5 utenti che in modo assolutamente autolesionista se le suonano e se le cantano. Vorrei tanto tornare a parlare di calcio, ed a uesto punto spero si chiuda subito questo calciomercato che sta dividendo il forum...


----------



## mandraghe (22 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Resta un mistero come si possa vedere tutto nero. Veramente ad ogni post, ogni santissimo post é la stessa storia. Uno puo pensarla in un modo oppure in un altro, poi quando si comincia a discutere é una continua punzecchiatura di 4-5 utenti che in modo assolutamente autolesionista se le suonano e se le cantano. Vorrei tanto tornare a parlare di calcio, ed a uesto punto spero si chiuda subito questo calciomercato che sta dividendo il forum...




No ma infatti il periodo del calciomercato se posso lo evito. Conosco i miei polli: se si dovesse prendere Messi certuni direbbero "è vekkioh, costatropoh!!1!1!!", arrivasse Halaand: "abiamo pacato la commisionearaiolah!" e così via. 

Sinceramente 14 pagine perché Calhanoglu ha segnato un gol al Genoa (che in campionato non dico vince, ma nemmeno pareggia e nemmeno segna un gol all'Inter da anni, puoi controllare) mi sembrano davvero fantascienza.

Pensavo di leggere un topic scherzoso con prese per il culo alla turca invece mi son trovato di fronte ad una tragedia greca. Son rimasto scioccato.


----------



## Walker (22 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ovviamente nessun riferimento personale né a te né ad altri. Parlavo del tono fustigatorio dell'intero topic.
> 
> Se al 22 di agosto, senza aver giocato un solo minuto, siamo già a pagina 100 del Libro delle Lamentationes non riesco nemmeno a pensare a come saremo tra un mese. Come dicevo, scherzando, dovremo appunto cercare qualche luogo a cui appenderci.


Sì ma figurati, nessun problema ci mancherebbe...
Sulla questione lamentele sfondi una porta aperta, è già da prima che il mercato fosse ufficialmente aperto che fioccavano i De Profundis, come sempre del resto...
Lagne ed insulti alla proprietà ed alla dirigenza ce ne sono e ce ne saranno sempre.
Una volta si diceva che in Italia eravamo 60 milioni di Commissari Tecnici, adesso direi di estendere le qualifiche aggiungendo quelle di Direttore Sportivo ed Amministratore delegato...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Più che un topic di un forum milanista questa discussione sembra un raduno di tredicenni mestruate.
> 
> Se dopo la prima partita dell'Inter ci si riduce così non oso pensare a cosa succederà se domani, come è altamente probabile, non si dovesse vincere.
> 
> ...


Ciao amico! Infatti anch'io condivido un certo scetticismo ma non mi identifico per niente nel catastrofismo verso il passaggio alla concorrenza di un calciatore che da noi è stato per gran parte del tempo un mediocre, anche dovesse fare molto bene all'Inter, nel Milan la piega che aveva preso era ormai quella. Se il Milan dovesse andar male non sarà certo per il passaggio all'Inter di Calhanoglu, giocatore che a me mai è piaciuto e mai piacerà, anche se non mi sono mai profuso in insulti e nomignoli spregiativi, come alcuni che peraltro ora (non tutti) dicono di rimpiangerlo con inversioni a U pazzesche, accusando la dirigenza.

Una certa leggerezza c'è stata nel non sostituirlo prima come fatto con Donnarumma, probabilmente qui sono rimasti spiazzati perché avevano già offerto al turco un ingaggio superiore al suo effettivo valore e naturalmente non c'erano altre offerte se non quella folle dal Qatar. L'infarto ad Eriksen ha sconvolto i piani di tutti e chiaramente hanno deciso di non lanciarsi in un'asta folle con l'Inter che non avendo liquidi da spendere in cartellini non aveva alternativa se non Calhanoglu. La realtà è che andava venduto nel 2019 quando lo cercò il Lipsia, purtroppo Gattuso fece bloccare tutto, poi da lì offerte serie non ne sono arrivate più.
Non valeva la pena allungare questo thread ma ci tenevo a salutarti. P.s. anch'io evito il più possibile il periodo del calciomercato, troppo fumo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Agosto 2021)

Bisogna dire che Maldini è il più bravo dirigente della galassia e ringraziare dirigenza e proprietà a ogni post sprizzando ottimismo ingiustificato evidentemente. Così ci saranno post più interessanti


----------



## vota DC (22 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eccoli, hanno iniziato.
> Purtroppo è anche colpa nostra perchè abbiamo perso un giocatore a zero per sostituirlo con.. nessuno.


La cosa triste è che era meglio nessuno di lui per come giocava al Milan....e purtroppo vale anche per Pirlo all'ultimo anno: certi giocatori si fingono invalidi e giocano contro perché la fanno franca, poi si danno una regolata quando approdano nelle altre squadre.


----------



## jumpy65 (22 Agosto 2021)

La cosa grave è aver perso calhanglu. Non averlo perso a zero. Se avessimo incassato 20 milioni un anno prima non sarebbe cambiato nulla anzi quasi sicuramente non saremmo arrivati secondi quest'anno. Maldini &Co hanno sbagliato a non rinnovarlo a mio avviso. Gli altri discorsi a questo punto contano veramente poco. Saremo costretti a cambiare modo di giocare perché un altro calhanoglu non lo troviamo. Spero che andremo meglio anche senza di lui ma sono sicuro che il turco con la maglia nerazzurra farà benissimo.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Agosto 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> La cosa grave è aver perso calhanglu. Non averlo perso a zero. Se avessimo incassato 20 milioni un anno prima non sarebbe cambiato nulla anzi quasi sicuramente non saremmo arrivati secondi quest'anno. Maldini &Co hanno sbagliato a non rinnovarlo a mio avviso. Gli altri discorsi a questo punto contano veramente poco. Saremo costretti a cambiare modo di giocare perché un altro calhanoglu non lo troviamo. Spero che andremo meglio anche senza di lui ma sono sicuro che il turco con la maglia nerazzurra farà benissimo.



La cosa grave è che in questo calcio i giocatori possono comportarsi così e venire pure giustificati e/o pianti.

Ha fatto una cosa scandalosa, e non è la prima volta. Per un milanista, vedere un giocatore passare all'altra sponda non dovrebbe ammettere giustificazione. Non mi sembra che avesse la penna in mano per firmare da un momento all'altro.

Giocheremo sicuramente meglio senza di lui, a medio/lungo termine, non temere. E se lui si prende anche il pallone d'oro, a te non dovrebbe (con tutto il rispetto) fregare niente. Non è più un giocatore Milan.

L'hai avuto per 4 anni, e i risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti. Se siamo in CL è forse più merito del tiro al giro di DIaz con la juve o del rigore di Kessie con l'Atalanta piuttosto che suo, partite fondamentali dove è risultato evanescente, se non uno dei peggiori in campo, anche se sicuramente la tua opinione è che è stato uno dei migliori.

Il mondo non gira intorno a Calhanoglu, che per ora non ha vinto niente. E il Milan non cambia modulo di gioco a causa della partenza di Calhanoglu. L'abbiamo già cambiato ennemila volte per farlo giocare meglio. Pensiamo adesso un po' più agli altri giocatori e alla squadra nel suo complesso.


----------



## Goro (22 Agosto 2021)

Il bello di questi pseudo fenomeni è l’atteggiamento che hanno con la nostra maglia rispetto a quello che dimostrano quando vanno altrove, seguendo tutte le notizie secondo me ci trattano proprio male e senza rispetto alcuno


----------



## jumpy65 (22 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La cosa grave è che in questo calcio i giocatori possono comportarsi così e venire pure giustificati e/o pianti.
> 
> Ha fatto una cosa scandalosa, e non è la prima volta. Per un milanista, vedere un giocatore passare all'altra sponda non dovrebbe ammettere giustificazione. Non mi sembra che avesse la penna in mano per firmare da un momento all'altro.
> 
> ...


Sai queste cose le ho già vissute parecchie volte. A partire da Benetti che ha voluto andare via per i disaccordi con Rivera e noi ci siamo presi un capello dalla juve ormai bollito. Non mi doveva interessare ma piacere non mi ha fatto, anche perché la juve per me è sempre stata la vera rivale, molto più dell'inter. Storia ripetuta con Davids e con pirlo


----------



## jumpy65 (22 Agosto 2021)

Goro ha scritto:


> Il bello di questi pseudo fenomeni è l’atteggiamento che hanno con la nostra maglia rispetto a quello che dimostrano quando vanno altrove, seguendo tutte le notizie secondo me ci trattano proprio male e senza rispetto alcuno


Calhanoglu non era un fenomeno e non lo sarà mai. Purtroppo per noi era importante. Come ho già detto spero giocheremo meglio senza di lui. Tanti giocatori sono stati importanti ma siamo andati avanti lo stesso. Lo faremo anche questa volta


----------



## mandraghe (22 Agosto 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ciao amico! Infatti anch'io condivido un certo scetticismo ma non mi identifico per niente nel catastrofismo verso il passaggio alla concorrenza di un calciatore che da noi è stato per gran parte del tempo un mediocre, anche dovesse fare molto bene all'Inter, nel Milan la piega che aveva preso era ormai quella. Se il Milan dovesse andar male non sarà certo per il passaggio all'Inter di Calhanoglu, giocatore che a me mai è piaciuto e mai piacerà, anche se non mi sono mai profuso in insulti e nomignoli spregiativi, come alcuni che peraltro ora (non tutti) dicono di rimpiangerlo con inversioni a U pazzesche, accusando la dirigenza.
> 
> Una certa leggerezza c'è stata nel non sostituirlo prima come fatto con Donnarumma, probabilmente qui sono rimasti spiazzati perché avevano già offerto al turco un ingaggio superiore al suo effettivo valore e naturalmente non c'erano altre offerte se non quella folle dal Qatar. L'infarto ad Eriksen ha sconvolto i piani di tutti e chiaramente hanno deciso di non lanciarsi in un'asta folle con l'Inter che non avendo liquidi da spendere in cartellini non aveva alternativa se non Calhanoglu. La realtà è che andava venduto nel 2019 quando lo cercò il Lipsia, purtroppo Gattuso fece bloccare tutto, poi da lì offerte serie non ne sono arrivate più.
> Non valeva la pena allungare questo thread ma ci tenevo a salutarti. P.s. anch'io evito il più possibile il periodo del calciomercato, troppo fumo.



Ecco prima di inveire contro Maldini bisognerebbe ricordare che il turco era già ceduto ma ci fu l’opposizione di Gattuso che bloccò tutto. Che poi siano rimasti spiazzati dal comportamento indegno di Calha è indubbio. Ma se si è dimostrato un maledetto che ci possono fare Maldini e Massara? Il trequartista lo stanno cercando ma manca la pecunia...o meglio per scucire qualche euro a Singer ci vorrebbe un supereroe tipo Superman.

Mica potevano fare come Don Corleone che ad uno che non voleva firmare un contratto disse “su quel contratto ci sarà la tua firma o il tuo cervello”...inoltre il turco non possiede nessun cavallo al quale mozzare la testa e fargliela ritrovare nel letto 

E ripeto: parlo essendo poco convinto del mercato. Ma se gli strozzini non sganciano Maldini non può certo fare come Totò e impiantare una stamperia di soldi falsi.

Ricambio ovviamente i saluti.


----------



## marcus1577 (22 Agosto 2021)

Lo ripeto il milan dello scorso anno asfalterebbe questa inter....senza lukaku non vale nulla e lo vedremo a dicembre


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Per il turco valgono i concetti di Donnarumma.
> 
> Abbiamo fatto un grosso passo verso di lui, lui non ne fatto neanche uno piccolo verso di noi, ognuno tragga le sue conclusioni.


Amico sai cosa penso da un po' di tempo?Che non é mica detto che noi abbiamo fatto tutti questi fantomatici e sbandierati passi verso Donnarumma e Chala,anzi...


----------



## Goro (22 Agosto 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu non era un fenomeno e non lo sarà mai. Purtroppo per noi era importante. Come ho già detto spero giocheremo meglio senza di lui. Tanti giocatori sono stati importanti ma siamo andati avanti lo stesso. Lo faremo anche questa volta


La penso uguale ma l’atteggiamento che ha avuto ieri qui non ce lo ha avuto mai probabilmente, e questo è preoccupante


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Amico sai cosa penso da un po' di tempo?Che non é mica detto che noi abbiamo fatto tutti questi fantomatici e sbandierati passi verso Donnarumma e Chala,anzi...


Boh, magari hai ragione i numeri che son venuti fuori erano quelli, ma la certezza non l'avremo mai.

Dai numeri del contratto di Kessie capiremo un po di più, anche se per me Kessie non rinnova e andrà a zero.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Agosto 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Sai queste cose le ho già vissute parecchie volte. A partire da Benetti che ha voluto andare via per i disaccordi con Rivera e noi ci siamo presi un capello dalla juve ormai bollito. Non mi doveva interessare ma piacere non mi ha fatto, anche perché la juve per me è sempre stata la vera rivale, molto più dell'inter. Storia ripetuta con Davids e con pirlo



Sì, capisco quello che vuoi dire. A volte capita a noi, a volte capita agli altri. A noi è toccata bene con Seedorf, lo stesso Pirlo, Inzaghi e tanti altri. Magari ci dice male con il turco. Kakà e Shevchenko se ne sono andati e non gli ha detto bene.

Se gioca bene all'inda, allora vuol dire che non si sposava così bene con la nostra squadra e il nostro ambiente. Inutile ragionarci sopra. Anche se fosse rimasto per altri anni, probabilmente sarebbe stata la solita solfa, niente sulla quale nutrire grosse pretese. 

Adesso abbiamo l'opportunità di trovare un altro assetto, e magari scoprire altri giocatori. E magari fare meglio. E anche se all'inizio sembra che facciamo peggio, fa comunque parte di un percorso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, capisco quello che vuoi dire. A volte capita a noi, a volte capita agli altri. A noi è toccata bene con Seedorf, lo stesso Pirlo, Inzaghi e tanti altri. Magari ci dice male con il turco. Kakà e Shevchenko se ne sono andati e non gli ha detto bene.
> 
> Se gioca bene all'inda, allora vuol dire che non si sposava così bene con la nostra squadra e il nostro ambiente. Inutile ragionarci sopra. Anche se fosse rimasto per altri anni, probabilmente sarebbe stata la solita solfa, niente sulla quale nutrire grosse pretese.
> 
> Adesso abbiamo l'opportunità di trovare un altro assetto, e magari scoprire altri giocatori. E magari fare meglio. E anche se all'inizio sembra che facciamo peggio, fa comunque parte di un percorso.


A me personalmente di Calhanoglu non frega molto, il problema è non aver incassato un euro dalla cessione e non aver le possibilità di acquistarne uno più forte. Anche perché se aspettiamo che lo faccia Elliott campa cavallo...


----------



## ilPresidente (22 Agosto 2021)

Chala e DonnaRaiola e erano figli della
Gestione mirabelli / falsone
Niente mi toglie dalla testa che si voglia far piazza pulita 
Kessie non é da meno 
Nessun rimpianto per Chala
In 4 anni 4 mesi ..
Su,
Di cosa parliamo


----------



## gabri65 (22 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me personalmente di Calhanoglu non frega molto, il problema è non aver incassato un euro dalla cessione e non aver le possibilità di acquistarne uno più forte. Anche perché se aspettiamo che lo faccia Elliott campa cavallo...



Ma quello dà fastidio e lo sappiamo tutti, ok.

Io non entro nei dettagli perché tanto non sapremo mai veramente bene come sono andate le cose. E' ovvio che a noi tifosi appare come uno smacco, ma a me sinceramente non fa né caldo né freddo, dubito che i soldi sarebbero stati reimmessi in nuovi investimenti, ormai abbiamo visto come funziona.

La mia sensazione, che qui rinnovo, è che il turco sarebbe andato via comunque a zero, e Maldini lo sapeva. Secondo me è stata una scelta tecnica alla fine. Sia noi che in società non ne potevamo più, e l'inda l'ha preso giusto per coincidenza. Che poi adesso abbia giocato bene una partita è totalmente irrilevante e non ci deve tangere, non facciamo l'errore di cadere nelle provocazioni degli infami indaisti. Avranno modo di conoscere il giocatore. Non credo che si trasformi in un'altra persona, puoi ingannare gli altri per un po', ma non te stesso, alla fine ripiomberà nella desolazione al primo missile sparato verso il centro della galassia.

Noi probabilmente abbiamo deciso di virare verso una specie di 442, lasciando perdere l'esterno dx e puntando su Diaz/Maldini come possibili uomini offensivi nella trequarti, rinfoltendo magari il cc con Bakayoko e Florenzi, e scommettendo sulla crescita di Tonali. Il lavoro difensivo del turco (che a me sinceramente non sembrava 'sto gran lavoro) verrà distribuito sugli altri. Forse è per questo che non siamo andati decisi su un trequartista.

Vedremo. Se è solo per la questione Calhanoglu, per me zero problemi. I problemi stanno da altre parti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma quello dà fastidio e lo sappiamo tutti, ok.
> 
> Io non entro nei dettagli perché tanto non sapremo mai veramente bene come sono andate le cose. E' ovvio che a noi tifosi appare come uno smacco, ma a me sinceramente non fa né caldo né freddo, dubito che i soldi sarebbero stati reimmessi in nuovi investimenti, ormai abbiamo visto come funziona.
> 
> ...


Il discorso è complicato anche perché poi ognuno si è fatto una idea diversa. A me quello che non è piaciuto al di là della mancata monetizzazione è il fatto che ci siamo fatti trovare impreparati, senza sostituto. Il sostituto può arrivare dal settore giovanile (come lo fu Havertz che sostituí proprio Calhanoglu, o come lo è stato Wirtz subentrato a Havertz) o dal mercato, ma non puoi non avere una alternativa al 22 agosto. Poi sul piano tecnico Calhanoglu non manca nemmeno a me.


----------



## folletto (23 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Stefano Agresti a Calciomercato.com critica la decisione del Milan nel lasciare partire Hakan.
> 
> "Non siamo abituati a parlare dopo, a risultato acquisito: troppo facile, quasi vile. E non lo facciamo nemmeno stavolta: sulla scelta del Milan di non dare la giusta importanza a Calhanoglu - poi ingaggiato dall'Inter - ci siamo espressi nel momento in cui gli eventi si sono verificati. Queste nostre opinioni non sono state prese bene da molti tifosi rossoneri, i quali hanno avuto uno strano atteggiamento nei confronti del turco: quando se n'è andato sembrava avessero perso un comprimario, un mezzo calciatore, anziché un elemento fondamentale degli splendidi dodici mesi del Milan nel periodo post-pandemia. Una presa di posizione strana, a nostro avviso, forse dettata più dalla rabbia per la sua fuga all'Inter che da un sereno giudizio tecnico.
> 
> ...



Non rimpiangerò mai sto mezzo giocatore. Per la sua mancata sostituzione aspetto il 31 anche se ormai si è capito che dopo i rinnovi hanno chiuso i rubinetti e difficilmente arriverà qualcuno migliore del mezzo giocatore (cambieremo modulo piuttosto che tirar fuori qualche euro)


----------

